# The Best Catfish Lake in Texas...



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Check out this month's (Aug. 2006) issue of Texas Fish & Game. There is an article in there stating that Conroe may be the best channel cat lake in Texas. In fact, in it, a TPWD representative says that based on gill net surveys, Conroe has the highest channel cat densities of any in Texas. And, that they shocked what might have been 2 different state record channels.

Interesting read.


----------



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

You will never go home empty handed. Atleast I haven't.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Lake Conroe*

Had a good article about the CATFISH KILLER too.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Lake Fork*

Are they really sure about that? Lake Fort is full of em also.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

rambunctious said:


> Had a good article about the CATFISH KILLER too.


Same article. They interviewed Darrell and Butch Terpe.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

It is amazing what TPWD will say. I catch an awful lot of catfish at the lakes I fish.
While I agree Conroe is a really good lake for catfishing, since the passing of the BOW fishing for catfish after so many spoke against it, I take what TPWD says about a lot of things with a grain of salt. In fact I saw where they were holding hearings on the coast about trout fishing regulations on Laguna Madre area. I almost laughed outloud at the thought of them spending sportsmens money on hearings when the results of those hearings are a mute thing.

Back to the article, I was glad to see Conroe the center of attention. Means a lot of money for the area and guides on the lake. Hope I am on the end of one of those Record size fish they mentioned.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Was a really good article. I read it on the plane yesterday.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Joe and I released a forktail that would have easily beaten the the lake record 15.5 pounder last year, but it was no state record.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Joe and I released a forktail that would have easily beaten the the lake record 15.5 pounder last year, but it was no state record.


Likely story.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Lake Corpus Christi (Mathis) has a good Rep....Our Catch Ratio of Blues vs Channels has been 20-30 to one.......When we have water..

Hope it stays that way.....and we get a 10" frog strangler...Soon!

Thanks again for the CPR stickers Pale One!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Likely story.


Go ahead and ask medulla!







I want to say it was 27 pounds, but I could be off on that. Joe has some pics of it. We caught and released numerous other double digit forktails that night.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Go ahead and ask medulla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl: I'm just kidding. I heard about it a long time ago. I just talked to him. Told him I was jacking with you. He said, it wasn't a state record. But, was probably close to doubling the lake record.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

As far as Quantity goes, Lake Livingston is a lake that will fill your freezer in a weekend. added bonus is that you can legally take double your limit of catfish there. catch is that only applies to Blues, opp's are still 5.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

StevePage said:


> As far as Quantity goes, Lake Livingston is a lake that will fill your freezer in a weekend. added bonus is that you can legally take double your limit of catfish there. catch is that only applies to Blues, opp's are still 5.


Expalin this double limit to me. I've never heard of that.


----------



## Guyj (Jun 13, 2006)

Last I recall reading in the TPWD manual was 25 per day on catfish at Livingston.


----------



## Guyj (Jun 13, 2006)

I stand corrected, the standard state limit for catfish is 25 per day but there is an exception to Livingston. I found this below on the TPWD website.

*Livingston*


For channel and blue catfish, daily bag=50 in any combination. NOTE: Applies only to Polk, San Jacinto, Trinity and Walker counties.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I think Lake Texoma has this limit also


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> :rotfl: I'm just kidding. I heard about it a long time ago. I just talked to him. Told him I was jacking with you. He said, it wasn't a state record. But, was probably close to doubling the lake record.


Biggest forktail I've ever seen, we were both stunned. Put it back, so it's still out there for somebody else to tangle with. Something about that night had the big forktails on the prowl.


----------



## cattales (Jan 21, 2006)

I was screwin around sat the 26th and had a storm front blew thru caught 20 fish in aprox 1/2 hr, we were using a friends home for my dad's birthday, I fished the dich on rancho escondido's point, the littl trench that runs parralel to the bulkhead about 4' deep, then u hit a sand bar going away from bank, the wind was cuttin from the south west. I was using sureshot it reminded me of the spring time bulkhead bite many moons ago!lol
but ounce the storm passed and winds died the bite dropped off. Brett


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

Livingston is really goijng to explode with catfish once the lake fills up all the way. The flats where they typically like to prowl look like forests with actual trees (willow and seeny bean) growing so thick you would have trouble walking through them. The plankton bloom couple with more hiding area for fry will make that Lake like a new lake in just a few years.


----------

